

Facebook Targets Instagram With Photo Filters - tewks
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/24/facebook-targets-instagram-with-photo-filters/?smid=tw-nytimesbits&seid=auto

======
pkamb
Are these kind of filters just utterly unappealing to anyone else? It would be
like if your iPhone's accelerometer emulated a CD skipping when you went
jogging. (startup/app idea?)

~~~
qq66
I find them quite appealing because the output from my mobile phone camera is
usually so staggeringly bad that the filters are the only thing that can save
them.

As cameras keep getting better, filters might decline in popularity.

------
jmjerlecki
Someone needs to make an SDK for photo filters that allow apps to easily put
photo filters in their app. It seems like you would be able to charge for this
pretty easily as well.

~~~
Zev
Apple already did this, back in 10.4, with Core Image. It will be added to iOS
whenever iOS 5 is out.

